# Any good movies?



## Sumi (Mar 14, 2010)

Are there any good movies out? Recently my mother dragged me to go and see Shutter Island... And I saw Alice in Wonderland... They were both pretty good movies. But Shutter Island was, very strange lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2010)

You mean out right now or just in general?


----------



## Sumi (Mar 14, 2010)

Either Or :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2010)

In that case, V For Vendetta. Aw man I love that movie so much. Makes me ;~; every time.

And The Last Samurai is awesome, too.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

In theaters?  DVD?  On TV ATM?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm partial to pre-war comedies (George Formby etc.) and Hammer's amazing low-budget horror movies.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 14, 2010)

@Attaman: All of the above!
And I Hadn't seen V For Vendetta yet o-o. And who doesn't like low-Budget horror movies? XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Sumi said:


> @Attaman: All of the above!
> And I Hadn't seen V For Vendetta yet o-o. And who doesn't like low-Budget horror movies? XD



I looooved V for Vendetta, John Hurt turns almost anything he appears in to gold.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I looooved V for Vendetta, John Hurt turns almost anything he appears in to gold.


 It's that awesome? O-o I Should probably see it then xD


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 14, 2010)

I just saw thirty days of night and shoot em up. Both were worth seeing for different reasons.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

_Valkyrie _is very good. I mean, I was all "Oh lord, not Tom Cruise," but goddamn it's a great film.

And _The Weatherman_.
It's a drama about Nicolas Cage who works as a TV weatherman gunning for a promotion while his father is ill and his wife and kids left him. ;__;
Also, people throw junk food at him from cars sometimes.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 14, 2010)

Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness

:3


----------



## Ashaya (Mar 14, 2010)

Some of my random favorites:

No Country for Old Men
Chicago
Hard Candy
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Run Lola Run
The Hurt Locker


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Ashaya said:


> Hard Candy



Delicious loli-- OH GOD NO, IT'S A TRAP--


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 14, 2010)

Fight Club is always a good movie to watch IMO


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

That scene in _Fight Club_ where he just keeps on beating that young guy's face upset me more than anything in the whole film for some reason.
Also, I first saw it when I was eleven or something...

OP should watch _Donnie Darko_, but NOT the sequel.


----------



## Ashaya (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Delicious loli-- OH GOD NO, IT'S A TRAP--



Hahah, it totally IS a trap. I love this film so much <3


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunshine
The Fountain
Pi
Primer
2001


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 14, 2010)

skittle said:


> Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness
> 
> :3




Oh yes.



I'm also liking the Fulci films, particularly Zombi 2 and The Beyond.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds is a good choice (favorite movie, can't get enough of Hans Landa)

Dark Knight if you haven't seen it already or was a fan of Ledger

Super Troopers

Lord of the Rings Trilogy


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 15, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> Primer
> 2001



I just saw Primer last night with Netflix. _Highly_ recommended. And yeah, 2001 is my favorite film of all time.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 15, 2010)

Im curious to see how the clash of the titans will turn out.
also want to see how to train your dragon(in 3-d)


----------

